# Can Tucker get some votes?



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

We entered Tucker in a facebook contest at his vet office. It's for a $50 coupon to the vets which we could REALLY use right now. He's in second place right now, but the number one continues to get votes while we're at a standstill it seems, so I'm reaching out! There is only about a week left (I think it ends the fourth) so I figured if I up the ante now and pull ahead, the current first place won't be able to catch up. I appreciate the help!

Here he is, you'll have to like the facebook page, and then like him:

Wellesley-Natick Veterinary Hospital's Photos - Summer Fun Contest | Facebook


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Done....Good luck.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

liked you, good luck


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Got my vote!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Got my vote as well!:smile: good luck!:biggrin:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!! Now we're tied for first (We were ahead by two last night), so keep it up!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Only a few days left! Keep up the voting, we're back in second place so it's going to be a close one!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think he IS the cutest! Where do you see the number of votes? I am kind of a facebook ignoramus, it took me 10 minutes to find the place where I could "like" the page.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

The number of votes is just the number of "likes". It says the number under the picture when you click on it, right on top of where the comments for the picture are. Tucker has 49, the lead photo has 51. Sorry if it's a bit complicated, but I really appreciate your vote!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

The voting ends tomorrow, I don't know if that means today is the last voting day or tomorrow is. But in any case times almost up so please cast your vote!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Done. I hope you can pull ahead!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much for your vote, you have no idea how much we could use the money. Just to make things easier...

First you need to "like" Wellesley-Natick vet hospital here:
Wellesley-Natick Veterinary Hospital | Facebook


Then you can like Tucker's pic here:
Wellesley-Natick Veterinary Hospital's Photos - Summer Fun Contest | Facebook

The competition is really piling on the votes, I hope we can pull ahead too!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> Thank you sooooo much for your vote, you have no idea how much we could use the money. Just to make things easier...
> 
> First you need to "like" Wellesley-Natick vet hospital here:
> Wellesley-Natick Veterinary Hospital | Facebook
> ...


Good luck again!:smile: I voted via my other account as well!:smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

VOTED!!! and Abi i love your new avatar! :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> VOTED!!! and Abi i love your new avatar! :lol:


HEHE...Thank you!:becky: I LOVE how I(well ok...Jesse) FINALLY got a good shot of his ears!:thumb:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the votes! It seems the competition was saving a bunch of voters for the last day, so now they're ahead by 12 *sigh*. But there's still today left!


----------

